# Possible to plant winter wheat w/o a drill?



## Kenny (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi all - I'm beginning to experiment with food plots so I have sprayed, plowed and disc'ed about 3/4 of an acre. The land is in Northern KY (Bracken Cty) and rain has been scarce in these parts. I would like to plant some winter wheat but I do not have access to a driller and I have really have no knowledge about the uses of one. My question is- Can I plant winter wheat w/o a driller? If so, how would I go about doing doing this? I have a JD 5205 and an ATV spreader. Thanks.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes you can plant it without a drill, just broadcast it over a seed bed, that means no dirt clots the dirt should be like a fine powder or close to it. Then you could go back over it with a harrow or better yet a rollor, but its not a must. It will germinate maybe not all of it but most of it will. People were planting winter wheat long before there were drills.


----------



## poonstang90lx (Mar 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Morgan _
> *Yes you can plant it without a drill, just broadcast it over a seed bed, that means no dirt clots the dirt should be like a fine powder or close to it. Then you could go back over it with a harrow or better yet a rollor, but its not a must. It will germinate maybe not all of it but most of it will. People were planting winter wheat long before there were drills. *


 That was well said Morgan. There have been quite a few times that we have seeded ours in with an airplane, before we have even harvested our bean crop.


----------



## Kenny (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info. What should the outside temp be when I broadcast?

Kenny


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Winter wheats are planted in the fall, from September through December. Winter wheat sprouts before freezing occurs, then becomes dormant until the soil warms up in the spring. Persistent snow cover might be disadvantageous; however, winter wheat needs a few weeks of cold before being able to flower. The wheat grows and matures until ready to be harvested by early July.

Winter Wheat, 70-80 lb/A (about 20-24 plants/ft.2) September 1 to 15. Seeding earlier increases chances of disease and insect problems. Seeding later reduces chance of survival, generally delays maturity, increases disease chances and reduces yield potential.


----------

